
Kubernetes v1.14 - friendscallmejw
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/03/25/kubernetes-v1-14-what-you-need-to-know/
======
techntoke
Would have made so much more sense to post the official Kubernetes blog:

[https://kubernetes.io/blog/2019/03/25/kubernetes-1-14-releas...](https://kubernetes.io/blog/2019/03/25/kubernetes-1-14-release-
announcement/)

~~~
friendscallmejw
The mods changed my title. It was never supposed to look like a link to the
official release notes.

------
empath75
Obnoxiously they broke the apt packages for earlier versions when they pushed
this today somehow.

